

Markov Modelling Offers Clues to 4,000-Year-Old Mystery - Anon84
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/indusscript.html

======
trickjarrett
Markov chains are one of those things which I have an unreasonable
fascination. They're such a powerful concept and are continuing to become even
more and more impactful. Awesome stuff.

~~~
joshu
Markov models, not markov chains. Close though.

~~~
trickjarrett
No, actually they're markov chains. Thanks for the condescension though.

------
Mongoose
I swear Hacker/Innocuous News is following the programming languages class I'm
currently taking. In the last week we've gone over tail recursion and the
Markov model and in the last 12 hours they've both made appearances on the
front page.

~~~
ars
When you get to the statistics class you'll realize it's just that you notice
something more when you are dealing with it.

Those types of stories are there frequently, but you never remarked on them
before because you were not thinking about it.

~~~
joshu
I was once explaining the Baader-Meinhof Phenomoenon to someone and then went
to a movie and there was a trailer for a movie about the Baader-Meinhof gang.

True story!

------
physcab
Cool stuff. I just used Support Vector Machines (SVM) and Relevance Vector
Machines (RVM) to separate explosives from non-explosives. Worked amazingly
well.

